# Heavy weapons found



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

security services, found 191 anti-aircraft missile, and rockets «RPG» and a «GPS», Maritime, and 40 detonators, in Port Said and Damietta, through raids carried out by Sunday. The Interior Ministry issued a statement Sunday, saying it succeeded in directing more strikes, security dealers, and traffickers of weapons and missiles, and in coordination with the Drug Enforcement Administration, and the Central Security, and seized in a control on the Alexandria road. On controling vehicles driven by «Shady. M », holds a diploma, and« Muhammad. U », driver, and« Muhammad. P », Driver, and possession of 15 rockets« Grad 122 », the length of each of them two meters, in addition to 15 explosive heads for the missiles 122 , and 31 shell «RPG», and 25 explosive propellant «RPG», and 16 anti-aircraft missile, and 16 special missile anti-aircraft, and a «GPS», Maritime , and two phones laptops . The statement added that the special forces in partnership with the Security Directorate of Damietta targeted the house of the second defendant, which is used as a store for weapons , the 104 missiles, anti-aircraft, and 4 special Btabat missiles, and the statement pointed out that the accused admitted to bring weapons with a view to trafficking. The security forces seized during the past two weeks, large quantities of anti-aircraft missiles and tanks, the latest anti-tank gun dealer with the Eastern Region


Translated from AL ahram arabic by me


----------

